# Naughty Bengal



## Chickpea1 (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi

We have a very naughty cheeky bengal tom coming into our home - i think he is desperate to move in. He sprays all over the garden and on occasion in the house too. Chasing him with the hose pipe on full spray is a game to him - he seems to love it. He comes in an eats my cats food - so i end up taking her food away. She is spayed - they seems to have an understanding when in the garden together but now she is starting to feel very threatened with him coming closer into her territory - he was stretched out on our sofa the other day. I have spoken to the owners who dont seem too fussed and cant thnk what they can do to help the situation. I suggested having him neutered but they dont think it will help - they want him to father kittens but dont seem like prof breeders..?? He is clearly a highly intelligent cat and demands human interaction .... his owners are also away a lot !? Help.... has anyone got any suggestions - we are tearing our hair out with this very brazen and vocal tom who just wants a home and lots of love and attention


----------



## KirstyLouise (Mar 17, 2011)

Ive never experienced this before so im sure somebody with more information will come along soon but i will say its has to be because he isnt neuted as toms will travel to mate a female in season i have two male kittens and they are so naughty and go mad when a neighbours cat appears in our garden esp since they cant get out atm as their too young.

Id go back to his owner and say if they dont control him youll be going to the RSPCA.


----------



## lollo2304 (Feb 3, 2009)

How irresponsible of his owner to let him roam uneutered. They cannot be proper bengla breeders or he would not be allowed to roam.

I'd be very tempted to book him in to my vets to have him fixed! Not sure i'd have the nerve to do it mind but it would be very tempting :


----------



## Chickpea1 (Apr 22, 2011)

I would absolultey do that if I were going to adopt him...... Think I might ring the RSPCA and seek advice - dont know what the legal implications would be if i just went ahead......:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

if he is a 100% pedigree bengal, then they are in for a hell of alot of trouble leaving him un-neutered   

Are they breeders? Well, I use the term loosely, do they have females etc?

Im not even sure what to suggust, apart from taking him to the vet for a micro-chip or handing him in as a random cat so his neutered, poor boy & poor poor girls being mated by him


----------



## Chickpea1 (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi

Well... I had it out again with his owners yesterday - the conversation didn't go well as they seem to think that it is 'only my opinion' that he should be neutered. I tried telling them they were being unfair not only to the cat but to the households he pesters - mainly mine ! They weren't interested and said I should just chase him away - which would be fine if he stayed away ! He slept most of yesterday on my spare bed and last night tried to come in - I heard the cat flap going at about 01.15 - got up put the light on and he stopped - then low and behold as soon as the light went off he tried again - so I went and locked the flap meaning my cat couldnt get out if she wanted to. He then persisted on the hour by boxing at the falp and calling trying to get in.... needless to say not much sleep for me last night. I have emailed the RSPCA so hope to get an answer soon - He is a pedigreed Bengal...... maybe I should contact the Bengal society as well.... I just dont know what its going to take to make these stupid individuals see the light - and he had more battle wounds on him again yesterday - long bloody scratch on his left shoulder and I felt loads of scabs unders his arms...... not good:nono:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Chickpea1 said:


> Hi
> 
> Well... I had it out again with his owners yesterday - the conversation didn't go well as they seem to think that it is 'only my opinion' that he should be neutered. I tried telling them they were being unfair not only to the cat but to the households he pesters - mainly mine ! They weren't interested and said I should just chase him away - which would be fine if he stayed away ! He slept most of yesterday on my spare bed and last night tried to come in - I heard the cat flap going at about 01.15 - got up put the light on and he stopped - then low and behold as soon as the light went off he tried again - so I went and locked the flap meaning my cat couldnt get out if she wanted to. He then persisted on the hour by boxing at the falp and calling trying to get in.... needless to say not much sleep for me last night. I have emailed the RSPCA so hope to get an answer soon - He is a pedigreed Bengal...... maybe I should contact the Bengal society as well.... I just dont know what its going to take to make these stupid individuals see the light - and he had more battle wounds on him again yesterday - long bloody scratch on his left shoulder and I felt loads of scabs unders his arms...... not good:nono:


if he is fighting he could end up with anything so I wouldnt let him in the house  maybe visit the bengal forums aswell, they sound like idiots, a good breeder would have sold him and that he had to be neutered


----------



## Chickpea1 (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi Thanks - yes I didnt think of what he could be bringing into the house by way of fight related diseases... good point. I did contact the begal society of the UK today as well so hopefully will get some advice soon. He hasnt been around this morning am wondering if he has got the hint - I doubt tho - he is so brazen.... anyway off for some sleep now


----------



## Steph_Mitsy (Apr 23, 2011)

Chickpea1 said:


> Hi
> 
> Well... I had it out again with his owners yesterday - the conversation didn't go well as they seem to think that it is 'only my opinion' that he should be neutered. I tried telling them they were being unfair not only to the cat but to the households he pesters - mainly mine ! They weren't interested and said I should just chase him away - which would be fine if he stayed away ! He slept most of yesterday on my spare bed and last night tried to come in - I heard the cat flap going at about 01.15 - got up put the light on and he stopped - then low and behold as soon as the light went off he tried again - so I went and locked the flap meaning my cat couldnt get out if she wanted to. He then persisted on the hour by boxing at the falp and calling trying to get in.... needless to say not much sleep for me last night. I have emailed the RSPCA so hope to get an answer soon - *He is a pedigreed Bengal*...... maybe I should contact the Bengal society as well.... I just dont know what its going to take to make these stupid individuals see the light - and he had more battle wounds on him again yesterday - long bloody scratch on his left shoulder and I felt loads of scabs unders his arms...... not good:nono:


they won't have the papers to prove it though, because a "proper" Bengal breeder WILL NOT release any papers until he's had the chop so to speak, unless they sold him to them for breeding, in which case they wouldn't be letting him do what he's doing 

I hope the RSPCA give you some advise on what to do, the sooner he is done and off the streets the better for everyone :001_smile:


----------



## Chickpea1 (Apr 22, 2011)

Bengal Society said he was obvioulsy sold from a back street breeder - they suggested I take him in to the vet/shelter to scan him for chip - if no chip then to have him done and claim him and neuter at the same time..... Finally in desperation today after a wicked cat fight in our driveway ( another neutured tom trying to assert himself) we took him into the shelter. He does have a chip - they will keep him there in a temporary holding area until the owners are contacted and they collect him. I'm hoping this will give them enough of a wake up call that they need to act and do something as I won't tolerate my cat being bullied not to mention the spraying around the house. Here's hoping they get the message... poor cat he is adorable but unless he is neutered I won't contemplate adopting him not to mention the behaviour prog he will have to go on to learn some manners .......


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Chickpea1 said:


> Bengal Society said he was obvioulsy sold from a back street breeder - they suggested I take him in to the vet/shelter to scan him for chip - if no chip then to have him done and claim him and neuter at the same time..... Finally in desperation today after a wicked cat fight in our driveway ( another neutured tom trying to assert himself) we took him into the shelter. He does have a chip - they will keep him there in a temporary holding area until the owners are contacted and they collect him. I'm hoping this will give them enough of a wake up call that they need to act and do something as I won't tolerate my cat being bullied not to mention the spraying around the house. Here's hoping they get the message... poor cat he is adorable but unless he is neutered I won't contemplate adopting him not to mention the behaviour prog he will have to go on to learn some manners .......


lets hope they dont bother contacting them for him 

what a great life having fights and spreading possible diease, how lovely :

well done for taking him in, I think you have done the right thing, some people just dont care.

R.E. paperwork A few breeders still give out paperwork when the kittens are picked up, most dont now, but some do and unless the breeder keeps in contact (works both ways!) some people just dont bother, however I very much doubt they have spent a good 2thousands on a top health tested cat, more like 250 from a BYB, who is probably breeding from bad examples and cats that may have illness in their lines  hence why they were sold as non bnreeding cats in the first olace!


----------



## CandyApocalypse (Feb 8, 2011)

Poor poor cat, I am shocked sometimes at how little some owners seem to care about their pets. I also hope the shelter don't bother phoning the owners. If he does come back I would call the RSPCA and complain, not only is it affecting the poor cat, it's affecting you and other people's pets as well.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2011)

Chickpea1 said:


> Hi
> 
> Well... I had it out again with his owners yesterday - the conversation didn't go well as they seem to think that it is 'only my opinion' that he should be neutered. I tried telling them they were being unfair not only to the cat but to the households he pesters - mainly mine ! They weren't interested and said I should just chase him away - which would be fine if he stayed away ! He slept most of yesterday on my spare bed and last night tried to come in - I heard the cat flap going at about 01.15 - got up put the light on and he stopped - then low and behold as soon as the light went off he tried again - so I went and locked the flap meaning my cat couldnt get out if she wanted to. He then persisted on the hour by boxing at the falp and calling trying to get in.... needless to say not much sleep for me last night. I have emailed the RSPCA so hope to get an answer soon - He is a pedigreed Bengal...... maybe I should contact the Bengal society as well.... I just dont know what its going to take to make these stupid individuals see the light - and he had more battle wounds on him again yesterday - long bloody scratch on his left shoulder and I felt loads of scabs unders his arms...... not good:nono:


do NOT let him in.


----------

